# Sistema mehrere gleiche Ventile



## E-Michl (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo.
Ich muss mit Sistema eine Sicherheitsfunktion (PLd) betrachten:
1 Not-Halt Taster
Logikbauteil (PNOX)
Pneumatisches Hauptventil
Pneumatische Ventilinsel bestückt mit Steuerventile 1-8 (alle gleich)

Ich habe dies so aufgebaut:

SF (Not-Halt)
mit:
SB (2kanaliger Not Halt Taster)
SB Logik (PNOX) fertiger Herstellerbaustein
SB Aktorik 1
mit Kanal 1 (Hauptventil)
mit Kanal 2 (Steuerventil 1)

SB Aktorik 2
mit Kanal 1 (Hauptventil)
mit Kanal 2 (Steuerventil 2)

SB Aktorik 3-8
usw.

Von jedem der 8 Steuerventile gehen unterschiedliche
Gefahren aus. Daher vermute ich, dass ich auch
alle 8 Steuerventile (obwohl alle gleich sind) mit bewerten
liege ich da richtig?

Dieses Hauptventil und Ventilinsel
wird auch über Schutztür ebenfalls gleich abgeschaltet.
Muss ich dann auch diese Sicherheitsfunktion nochmals
so aufbauen?


----------



## Safety (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
man kann durchaus jedem Aktor eine Sifu zuordnen also man ermittelt zunächst für jeden Zylinder den Plr, hier ist aber einiges zu beachten das keine Übergreifenden Gefahrenbereich vorhanden sind.

Hat man überschneidende Gefahrenbereich, soll heißen wenn ein Mensch bzw. eine Hand oder was auch immer, sich im Überschneidungspunkt der Gefahren aufhalten kann muss jeder dieser Aktoren in die Sifu. Was bedeutet man muss alle Aktoren in die Sifu integrieren und der höchste PLr muss erreicht werden.

Es gibt aber eine vorgeschlagene Vorgehensweise wie man auch Unterschiedliche PLr haben kann, bei übergreifenden Gefahrenbereichen.

Man legt für jeden Aktor eine Sifu an, ermittelt das verbrauchte Restrisiko pro SIFU in % vom Maximalen Restrisiko eines PL und wird nur noch Kontrolliert ob das addierte Restrisiko =< 100% ist.

Beispiel:
Eine Sifu soll PLe sein hier ist der Bereich 1x10-8* bis 10x10-8 PLr soll Ple sein die Berechnung ergibt 4x10-8 also 40% verbraucht. 
Die nächste soll PLr = PLb der Bereich ist 3x10-6 bis 10x10-6 berechnet wurde 5,01x 10-6
Also ca. 37,5% verbraucht. 
Jetzt werden die Ermittelten Zahlen addiert und man muss =< 100% bleiben.

Also im Beispiel 40% + 37,5 % = 77,5% alles I.O.

So kann man besonders bei Pneumatik Sifu einiges an Geld sparen und Du wirst feststellen, dass bei Deiner oben beschrieben Berechnung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht der PLr erreichen wird.

Eine mögliche Lösung ist, alle Zylinder mit einem sicheren Entlüftungsventil zu entlüfen. Dann hast du nur eine Sifu für alles, in dieser ist der Sensor die Logik und dann das Sichere Ventil. Dies umgeht auch die hohen Taktzahlen der Ventile die ja bei der Berechnung mit eingerechnet werden müssen. Zu beachten ist hier, die Entlüftungszeit, anwenden der 999, und ob Du nicht einen Sicheren Halt benötigst dann geht das natürlich nicht, z.B. Gehobene Last.

Anmerkung: Ich habe das nicht erfunden!!!!! Bitte keine Steine auf mich werfen!!!!!


----------



## E-Michl (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo Safety.
Danke für die sehr ausführliche Erklärung.
Mein Problem ist, so wie ich die Sifu aufgebaut habe finde ich es in Ordnung.
Jetzt kommt mein Chef und sagt das nicht stimmt.

Er sagte wenn eine Maschine dann hundert Ventile hat,
kann ja die Maschine fast nicht mehr gebaut werden.
Es werden ja die einzelnen Werte (MTTF) addiert und irgendwann
kommt dann ein Gesamt MTTF raus der sehr schlecht ist bzw. den PLr
nicht mehr erreicht.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich beweisen kann das ich recht habe.

Ich finde nirgends ein Beispielprojekt wo mehrere Gefahren
gleichzeit behandelt wird, sprich z.b. über eine Ventilinsel.

Was ist wenn ich 2 gleiche Umrichter mit Safetyfunktion habe
da muss ich doch auch beide jeweils als SB1+2 anlegen.
Mein Chef meint, da reicht einer, sind ja baugleich.


----------



## Safety (15 Februar 2010)

Also nochmal:
Dein chef und auch Du hast Recht. Es kommt auf die Gefahr an.
Wenn deine Zylinder einzeln für sich eine Gefahr darstellen dann sind dies auch alle einzelne Sifu. Wenn es überschneidene Gefahrenbereiche gibt müssen die wie oben behandelt werden. 

Ich versuche mal ein Beispiel du hast einen Robi für sich dann ist deine Sifu der Verriegelungschalter an der Tür SUB1 dann das Relais SUB2 dann der Robi SUB3 = Sifu1.

Jetzt kommt in den Käfig ein zweiter robi aber die schwenkbereich über schneiden sich nicht. D.H. wenn jemand dazwischen steht ist er weder in Gefahren Bereich von Robi1 noch Robis2. Dann ergibt sich Sifu1 bleibt gleich. Sifu2 ergibt dann Verrieglungsschalter Sub1 Relais Sub2 Robi2 Sub3= Sifu2

Jetzt überschneiden sich die Bereich der Mensch steht zwischen den Robis und kann von beiden gleichzeitg erfasst werden. Also muss man entweder alles in eine Sifu dann muss der höhste PLr erreicht werden.
Oder die Prozent Rechnung von oben dann kann es unterschiedliche PLr geben. 

So wie Du die Sifu aufgebaut hast gehst Du immer von einem überscheidenen Gefahrenbereich aus und erfüllst immer den höhsten PLr was absolut das beste ist. Aber Du wirst sehr schnell erkennen, dass es nicht praktikabel ist und Du den PLr nicht erreichen wirst, besonders bei Pneumatikventilen!



Was bedeutet das für Dein Beispiel es ist nicht so das eine Ventilinsel eine SIFU sein muss wenn die daran angeschlossenen Zylinder nicht überschneidene Gefahrenbereich haben. Es kann jeder einzeln betrachtet werden und somit für Dein Beispiel Schalter SUB1 Relais Sub 2 2x Ventil Sub3 = Sifu 1 dann kommt die nächste Sifu aber nur wenn sich die Gefahren nicht überschneiden.


----------



## E-Michl (15 Februar 2010)

hallo safety!
ok habe ich verstanden.

wenn sich die gefahrenbereiche nicht überschneiden:
dann nimmst du für sifu 1 und sifu 2
den gleichen Türverriegelungsschalter also 2x obwohl
der in wirklichkeit nur 1x an der maschine montiert ist.

zu meinem projekt
bei mir überschneiden sich nicht die zylinderbewegungen,
dann habe ich doch recht!
mein not-halt-taster schaltet über den logibaustein
mein hauptventil (kanal 1)und alle 8 Steuerventile 
auf der Insel:

SF (Not-Halt)
mit:
SB (2kanaliger Not Halt Taster)
SB Logik (PNOX) fertiger Herstellerbaustein
SB Aktorik 1
mit Kanal 1 (Hauptventil)
mit Kanal 2 (Steuerventil 1)

SB Aktorik 2
mit Kanal 1 (Hauptventil)
mit Kanal 2 (Steuerventil 2)

SB Aktorik 3....8
mit Kanal 1 (Hauptventil)
 mit Kanal 2 (Steuerventil 3....8

was soll da jetzt falsch sein wenn ich alle
8 gefahrenbringende bewegungen in der sifu behandle.
mir ist egal ob ich 8 einzelne sifu mache oder 1

wenn ich 8 einzelne sifu mache muss ich in jede einzelne sifu 
den not-halt-taster und logik hinterlegen (also 8x)
nö da mach ich dann eine sifu wo 1x der not-halt-taster und
1x die logik drin ist und dann diie ventile als aktor wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Safety (15 Februar 2010)

Nein das brauchst Du so nicht zusehen.
Es ist aber auch nicht Falsch, man kann es so machen dann bist Du 100% auf der sicheren Seite!
Deine Sifu1 ist Not-Halt-Taster Sub1 Relais Sub2 Aktoren Ventil 1 und 2 Sub 3 ENDE
Jetzt das gleiche für den nächsten Zylinder zu beachten ist das beim Ventil 1 alle Betätigungen eingerechnet werden müssen, also von allen Sifu.

Übrigens auch alle Betätigungen die nicht zum Auslösen der Sifu gehören.

Aber wie gesagt nur wenn sich die Wirkungsbereiche ( Gefahrenbereich nicht überschneiden) !!!


----------



## Safety (15 Februar 2010)

Noch eine Grundsätzliche Anmerkung die Betrachtungsweise geht immer von dem Sensor aus! 
Also kann es für nur einen einmal vorhanden Sensor viele Sifu geben!


----------



## Blockmove (15 Februar 2010)

Wir fassen normalerweise Funktionen zusammen.
Also gleicher Ventiltyp, gleiche Beschaltung, vergleichbarer Zylinder und vergleichbare oder geringere Gefährdung.
Damit ersparst du dir schon mal einiges. Du dokumentierst halt in der entsprechenden Sicherheitsfunktion welche Bewegungen sie umfasst.

Abweichende Beschaltungen (Zylinder mit Bremsen oder Verriegelungen) betrachten wir dann separat (Analog zur Gefährdungsanalyse).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## E-Michl (15 Februar 2010)

hi safety.
danke, danke, danke hab es kapiert!

noch einen schönen abend!


----------



## E-Michl (15 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir fassen normalerweise Funktionen zusammen.
> Also gleicher Ventiltyp, gleiche Beschaltung, vergleichbarer Zylinder und vergleichbare oder geringere Gefährdung.
> Damit ersparst du dir schon mal einiges. Du dokumentierst halt in der entsprechenden Sicherheitsfunktion welche Bewegungen sie umfasst.
> 
> ...



So denkt mein chef auch!
jetzt steh ich wieder auf dem schlauch.

also ihr macht für verschiedene zylinderbewegungen
nur eine sifu
und schreibt diese sifu gilt für z.b.
x-bewegung
y-bewegung
z-bewegung
da alle gleich aufgebaut sind und plr indentisch sind.

dann sieht das so aus????:

SB Sensor Not-Halt
SB Logik
SB Aktor Ventile für alle 3 achsen
Kanal 1 hauptventil
kanal 2 (3 Blöcke für 3 Ventile)

oder kannst du mal schreiben wie ihr das dann aufbaut?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> So denkt mein chef auch!
> jetzt steh ich wieder auf dem schlauch.
> 
> also ihr macht für verschiedene zylinderbewegungen
> ...


 
Genauso machen wir das, tja bis auf die Definition von Kanal 2.
Da steht nämlich nur 1 Block mit einem Ventil drin.
Denn schliesslich gehört zu einer Bewegung auch nur ein Ventil.
Das Versagen vom Wegeventil für die Z-Achse hat ja nichts mit der X-und der Y-Achse zu tun.
Wo du Aufpassen musst, ist z.B.die Schalthäufigkeit:
Wie ja safety schon schrieb kann ein Element (Sensor, Logik, Aktor) mehreren Sicherheitsfunktionen zugeordnet sein. Dein Hauptventil wird z.B. bei Not-Aus, Schutztür öffnen oder Lichtvorhang rausgeworfen. Bei der Schalthäufigkeit musst du aber in jeder Sicherheitsfunktion die Summe der Betätigungen eintragen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## E-Michl (16 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genauso machen wir das, tja bis auf die Definition von Kanal 2.
> Da steht nämlich nur 1 Block mit einem Ventil drin.
> Denn schliesslich gehört zu einer Bewegung auch nur ein Ventil.
> Das Versagen vom Wegeventil für die Z-Achse hat ja nichts mit der X-und der Y-Achse zu tun.
> ...



Hallo Dieter
Also wenn für Kanal 2 nur ein Block für 1 Ventil angelegt ist, geht dann aber nur wenn Ventil 2+3 genau baugleich ist.
Dann schreibt man in der Doku diese SF gilt für alle 3 Bewegungen.


Sollte z.B. das Ventil eine andere Bauart sein wird das wieder separat behandelt:
SB Aktor
Kanal 1 Hauptventil
Kanal 2 Ventil 2 (andere Bauart)

Sitmmt dass?

Das mit der Schalthäufigkeit ist klar!

Danke nochmals


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Sollte z.B. das Ventil eine andere Bauart sein wird das wieder separat behandelt:
> SB Aktor
> Kanal 1 Hauptventil
> Kanal 2 Ventil 2 (andere Bauart)
> ...


 
Ja. Evtl. kannst du dir auch das noch sparen, wenn Ventil 1 und Ventil 2 gleiche sicherheitstechnische Kennwerte hat. Wir schreiben halt in die Elemente- oder Blockbeschreibung die Typen rein.
Wenn du etwas mit den Werten in der Sistema "spielst", siehst du dass bei normalen Anlagen bis PL d die Spannweite recht groß ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (16 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Genauso machen wir das, tja bis auf die Definition von Kanal 2.
> Da steht nämlich nur 1 Block mit einem Ventil drin.
> Denn schliesslich gehört zu einer Bewegung auch nur ein Ventil.
> Das Versagen vom Wegeventil für die Z-Achse hat ja nichts mit der X-und der Y-Achse zu tun.
> ...


 
Hallo Blockmove,
ich kann Dir hier nicht ganz folgen. Ob man hier einfach ein Sifu berechnen kann oder ab man die ganzen Aktor für die Abschaltung X Y Z in eine Sifu packen muss, entscheidet die Risikobeurteilung und ob die Gefährdungen sich überschneiden. Wenn man gleichzeitig von X und y und z verletzt werden kann müssen die  Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten aller Ventile ein gerechnet werden.


----------



## Safety (16 Februar 2010)

Hier ein Link der Grundlegende Betrachtungsweise Beschreibt.
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/grl/pdf/2009_249.pdf

Was hier nicht erklärt wird ist die Vorgehensweise bei Unterschiedlichen PLr im Überlagerungsbereich


----------



## Safety (16 Februar 2010)

Einer geht noch.
http://www.wirautomatisierer.de/c/d...-2d20-4ac6-85dc-0799477671fe&groupId=22469894

Besser Erklärt!


----------

